# Post your eclipse pics here!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was cloudy, but there was a break in the clouds every now and then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's so overcast here we can't see a thing.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I decided to not even try.  After all, the definition of an eclipse means the object is in shadow.  Doesn't make for much in the way of photo opportunities, especially with my equipment and no celestrial tracking mechanism.

I do think you did a great job capturing the ¾ eclipse, though, Betsy.


----------

